
Boeing Faces Financial Drag from Dozens of Undelivered 787 Jets - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-18/boeing-faces-financial-drag-from-dozens-of-undelivered-787-jets
======
rossdavidh
Just heard, from this article, that FAA is still moving towards approval of
the MAX. Given the current massive overcapacity in airflight capacity, and the
many problems regarding crossing borders, I cannot really see why anyone would
be wanting to buy the 737 MAX this year. Maybe even next year? If they cannot
even sell all the 787 Dreamliners they've made, I really don't see why they're
still trying to get the 737 MAX approved.

~~~
Waterluvian
The pessimistic part of me thinks that they just want more fronts in which
they can get government bail outs.

